# GTX970M mit 6GB oder GTX980M mit 4GB?



## Beodalme (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastel gerade an der Bestellung für mein neues Gaming Notebook da stellt sich mir eine Frage... Mein Budget erstreckt sich auf 1800-2000 Euro, 2 Geräte sind bisher in der engeren Auswahl, aber, und hier kommt dann die Frage was macht mehr Sinn: Das MSI mit einer 970er Graka und 6 GB Speicher (also Standartbestückung für die 970er) oder das Asus mit einer 980er Graka und halbierten Speicher auf 4GB? Wo liegen die Vor und Nachteile? Ich halte zwar die 980er mit 8GB Speicher für etwas überdimensioniert aber es wird ja einen Grund haben warum die soviel Speicher verbaut haben (außer Marketing) und warum verbaut Asus nur jeweils den halben Speicher? Auch bei der 970er verbaut Asus nur 3GB Speicher statt wie üblich 6GB.. Also wer kann es mir erklären und am besten auch begründen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Oktober 2014)

Beodalme schrieb:


> Ich halte zwar die 980er mit 8GB Speicher für etwas überdimensioniert aber es wird ja einen Grund haben warum die soviel Speicher verbaut haben (außer Marketing)


 
Nein, außer Marketing gibt es keinen. 8GB RAM wird eine GTX980M niemals sinnvoll nutzen (erst Recht nicht bei Laptop-Auflösungen), es geht hier rein darum "den Längsten" zu haben. 95% der Zeit wird die Karte nicht mal 2GB RAM brauchen.
Die einzig sinnvolle Entscheidung ist eine 970M zu nehmen, der Aufpreis zur 980er ist viel zu hoch um den Mehrpreis zu rechtfertigen.

Warum ASUS nur den halben Speicher verbaut?
Es ist billiger, stromsparender, einfacher und der Performanceverlust ist genau Null (genauer ist eine Speicherhalbierung sogar minimal _schneller_ da kleinere Speicherchips etwas bessere Latenzen haben und der Speichercontroller weniger Verwaltungsarbeit hat).


----------



## Beodalme (25. Oktober 2014)

Dann wäre dieses Exemplar meine erste Wahl:
Asus G751JY-T7059H 17,3''/ FULL-HD/ i7-4710HQ/ 8GB RAM/ 1000GB HDD + 256GB SSD/ GTX 980M (4 GB)/ Win 8.1/ ROG bei notebooksbilliger.de

Zwecks Kaufs: Wo sollte man kaufen bzw. wo sollte man nicht kaufen? Gibts da Erfahrungswerte welcher Online-Händler zu meiden ist, bzw. bei wem man im Normalfall keine Probleme hat?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Oktober 2014)

Zumindest bei Notebooksbilliger wo dein Link her stammt kannste bedenkenlos kaufen, das ist ein renommierter Laden (wo ich auch üblicherweise Lappis her beziehe).


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Oktober 2014)

wow, für den Preis bau ich mir glatt 2 Dekstop Rechner...

Die 980m soll ja so schnell wie die 970 sein, na dann mal viel Spass mit dem Akku


----------



## iTzZent (26. Oktober 2014)

Naja, auf Akku spielt man ehr selten und beim normalen surfen oder beim schauen einer BluRay via Akku springt denn eh die Intel GPU ein (ausser beim MSI GT72), dann hält das Akku auch gerne mal 4-6h. Wenn man doch mit Akku spielen will, ist das Akku in 1-2h leer.

Dank Battery Boost, welches die Maxwell Karten unterstützen, sollte unter Last beim spielen aber mehr Akkulaufzeit drin sein, das werden denn die zukünftigen Treiber regeln


----------

